# Athon-XP 1800+ and segfaults

## rgoodkin

Hello,

I've getting random segfaults when compiling with standard cflags with my athlon-xp 1800+.  I've seen posts on the net about it, but with no mention of how to fix it.  FreeBSD on the same box with same optimazations and same version of Gcc doesn't give me any issues, so I guess its the linux kernel.  Does ANYONE have any idea what I can do to fix this?  FreeBSD is great and love it, but I would like to run gentoo (its good too!) because the linux kernel fits my needs a little better.

THanks,

Bob

----------

## carbon

you gotta show us some error message (possibly) before the seg fauly

and where the seg fault occurs

----------

## rgoodkin

I'll try to post one.. Its random however it mostly does it during my build of kdebase and kdelibs (just because they are LARGE packages) but if I try enough times it will compile..  :Smile:   I'll see if I can get one..

Thanks,

BOb

----------

## hensan

Random segfaults are usually caused by one of two things: bad memory or heat.

To test your memory, use memtest (easiest way is probably to start your livecd with the memtest "kernel") and let it run for a couple of hours.

To look if heat is the problem try emerging lm_sensors.

----------

## rgoodkin

Its not memory or heat.. as I mentioned.. FreeBSD with the name compiler and opt. flags has NO problems...

THanks,

BOb

----------

## Malakin

Just because another OS isn't having the same problem doesn't mean it's not hardware related, Linux can push your CPU harder. It's probably heat related and it's probably your CPU. Since you're not having problems in another OS it's probably not the ram but that's pretty simple to test so you might want to test that also.

You can take the case off and put a desk fan up to the computer, if the problem goes away it's obviously heat related. Maybe give the cpu cooler a wiggle to make sure it's seated well. Reataching the cpu cooler with silver heatsink compound instead of the standard thermal tape will usually fix minor heat problems.

Random segfaults are hardware problems at least 95% of the time if not always.

----------

## tiktak

I initiated a similar discussion about half a year ago, and I also wouldn't believe the hardware guys first - but they were right of course.

It was not the processor, as I soon found out, it was the memory.

The processor (also Athlon XP 1800+) was running at like 63 Celsius at full load with a medium quality fan, which everyone told me should not be a problem, even in the event of hot spots.

The problem was 100% exactly as you described, random segfaults while compiling the big (especially C++) packages - with a bit of luck and like 10 tries they could finally be successfully built.

NEVER any problem outside of those specific compiling jobs, tho.

I spent some euros getting new high quality RAM (you know, the kind of RAM with CAS2 etc.) and haven't had a single segfault since then (as said before, like 6 (or 8?) months ago).

The memory tester tools (I tried them all) did however NOT report ANY error with the instable RAM!! Seems like g++ can be better at detecting bad RAM than the programs that are designed for the purpose  :Smile: 

I bought the RAM just with the vague hope that things might get better - and they sure did get better!

----------

## dma

That's exactly what our friend Daniel Robbins says here!

Excellent article, btw.

JUST TO BE SURE...

What version of gcc and gcc-config are you using?

----------

## rgoodkin

GCC 3.2.3, and whatever version of gcc-config comes with the latest bootstrap.. I ran memtest86 all night with no errors (They are two reasonably new corsair dimms), and lmsensors reports the hotest it ever gets is 62.5C (which seems reasonable).  I'll concede it may be hardware, but how do I check if both these things look ok?

THanks,

Bob

----------

## rgoodkin

GCC 3.2.3, and whatever version of gcc-config comes with the latest bootstrap.. I ran memtest86 all night with no errors (They are two reasonably new corsair dimms), and lmsensors reports the hotest it ever gets is 62.5C (which seems reasonable).  I'll concede it may be hardware, but how do I check if both these things look ok?

THanks,

Bob

----------

## rgoodkin

GCC 3.2.3, and whatever version of gcc-config comes with the latest bootstrap.. I ran memtest86 all night with no errors (They are two reasonably new corsair dimms), and lmsensors reports the hotest it ever gets is 62.5C (which seems reasonable).  I'll concede it may be hardware, but how do I check if both these things look ok?

THanks,

Bob

----------

## rgoodkin

GCC 3.2.3, and whatever version of gcc-config comes with the latest bootstrap.. I ran memtest86 all night with no errors (They are two reasonably new corsair dimms), and lmsensors reports the hotest it ever gets is 62.5C (which seems reasonable).  I'll concede it may be hardware, but how do I check if both these things look ok?

THanks,

Bob

----------

## rgoodkin

GCC 3.2.3, and whatever version of gcc-config comes with the latest bootstrap.. I ran memtest86 all night with no errors (They are two reasonably new corsair dimms), and lmsensors reports the hotest it ever gets is 62.5C (which seems reasonable).  I'll concede it may be hardware, but how do I check if both these things look ok?

THanks,

Bob

----------

## rgoodkin

GCC 3.2.3, and whatever version of gcc-config comes with the latest bootstrap.. I ran memtest86 all night with no errors (They are two reasonably new corsair dimms), and lmsensors reports the hotest it ever gets is 62.5C (which seems reasonable).  I'll concede it may be hardware, but how do I check if both these things look ok?

THanks,

Bob

----------

## rgoodkin

GCC 3.2.3, and whatever version of gcc-config comes with the latest bootstrap.. I ran memtest86 all night with no errors (They are two reasonably new corsair dimms), and lmsensors reports the hotest it ever gets is 62.5C (which seems reasonable).  I'll concede it may be hardware, but how do I check if both these things look ok?

THanks,

Bob

----------

## rgoodkin

GCC 3.2.3, and whatever version of gcc-config comes with the latest bootstrap.. I ran memtest86 all night with no errors (They are two reasonably new corsair dimms), and lmsensors reports the hotest it ever gets is 62.5C (which seems reasonable).  I'll concede it may be hardware, but how do I check if both these things look ok?

THanks,

Bob

----------

## rgoodkin

GCC 3.2.3.. ran memtest all night with no errors... lmsensors reports 62.5 C as the hotest it ever gets..  I'll concede it may be hardware, but how else can I check?  I refuse to believe I Just have to replace stuff until it starts working  :Smile: 

THanks

Bob

----------

## rgoodkin

GCC 3.2.3.. ran memtest all night with no errors... lmsensors reports 62.5 C as the hotest it ever gets..  I'll concede it may be hardware, but how else can I check?  I refuse to believe I Just have to replace stuff until it starts working  :Smile: 

THanks

Bob

----------

## rgoodkin

Sorry for the multiple replies, my browser was obviously screwed up  :Smile: 

----------

## gmichels

I was having problems bootstrapping on my overclocked athlon, although I was able to build a flawless gentoo box using the same processor at the same speed.

Now that I have changed motherboard and memory, I was having segfaults while compiling binutils or gcc.

First I tried Memtest, no failures. So, I stepped down my overclock from 2130 mhz to 2040 mhz. Of course, the problems went away. Weird is that I was able to compile everything with the same processor at the same speed (2130), but with a different motherboard.

It could also be too heavy cflags.

----------

## firaX

heh overclocking gave me the same .... compiling even made my system freeze! 

<--gave up on it as i wont "feel" any difference anyways

----------

## rgoodkin

I concede to your wisdom and send many thanks.. It was heat.. 60C is TOO hot for an athlon-XP to be running (it was hitting 65 when loaded).  I just took off my fan, cleaned the chip surface and fan with alchohol, and reapplied a small amount of thermal paste.  Fired up again and now I'm running at 45C and 52C when loaded with no segfaults!   Thanks again all, sorry for doubting you!

Thanks,

Bob

----------

## firaX

hm can thermal paste really make that much difference? i used normal thermal paste (the white one) not arctic silver III or whatever they re called :p

At the moments its relatively hot in my room (weird summer its as hot as in florida here, and i live in germany)

my axp is between 40 and 44C idle (44C @ daytime cause my room is much hotter, 40C in the evening when my room is cooler)

----------

## Malakin

 *Quote:*   

> hm can thermal paste really make that much difference?

 I've fixed several systems just by removing the thermal tape, cleaning off the cpu and heatsink and applying a little bit of silver heatsink compound. The temps don't change much but the systems stopped crashing. Make sure it's a thin layer and you put it on evenly. If someone can run memtest all night without problems this is the next thing you should try if you're getting random segfaults.

The onboard temp sensors aren't very reliable, I wouldn't bother worrying about what they say. If you're getting random segfaults just follow these steps.

----------

